# Maine Coons needing new home



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

On a maine coon forum I use, I've just learnt of a lovely lady who needs to rehome her MC's - reds. silvers & brown tabbies. If you are interested, PM me and I can give you further contact details.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I have pm'd you


----------



## Snaffs (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello

Am new to this forum so not sure if I can pm?

Lost my beloved 5 year old Maine Coon boy to cancer on new years eve and am looking for another one (or two!)


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Snaffs said:


> Hello
> 
> Am new to this forum so not sure if I can pm?
> 
> Lost my beloved 5 year old Maine Coon boy to cancer on new years eve and am looking for another one (or two!)


So sorry for your loss :sad: Such a young age as well 

Do you have an email address - I will send you details when I have them...


----------



## LittleOwl (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi MonkeyMummy32. I am not able to PM, but may be interested. I am looking for an indoor cat who needs a home. If you could PM me instead please that would be lovely


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

LittleOwl said:


> Hi MonkeyMummy32. I am not able to PM, but may be interested. I am looking for an indoor cat who needs a home. If you could PM me instead please that would be lovely


Hi, unfortunately I can't PM you either as you're new to the forum...


----------



## Snaffs (Dec 15, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> So sorry for your loss :sad: Such a young age as well
> 
> Do you have an email address - I will send you details when I have them...


He was 3 when we adopted him from the lovely Pauline at Thorneywood, and we had 2 lovely years together.

My Wedgie boy Loki still misses him so much 

email address removed

Thank you x


----------



## LittleOwl (Jul 27, 2012)

Monkeymummy32, you can email me


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the email addresses. I'll be in touch once I've got more details


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great work Monkeymummy.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Can I suggest in an e-safety way that now you have exchanged addresses you edit your posts and remove them?


----------



## Snaffs (Dec 15, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Can I suggest in an e-safety way that now you have exchanged addresses you edit your posts and remove them?


Good point, thank you, have removed it


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Snaffs - did you get my email?


----------



## Snaffs (Dec 15, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Snaffs - did you get my email?


No didn't receive it, have been checking regularly

Try sending to this one, I will amend post once you've sent it

Thank you x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Monkeymummy forgot to mention the rule of "1. All new slaves must post pictures on Pet Forums of aforementioned fur munchkins"


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Monkeymummy forgot to mention the rule of "1. All new slaves must post pictures on Pet Forums of aforementioned fur munchkins"


Oh they're not my MC's!!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anything happened in relation to this if not how old are they? And where in the country are they I have some friends who are looking to be newly acquired cat slaves


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Hi Cloudygirl- I think there are only females left now, almost 3 years old. They are in Taunton.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

is there a link to them anywhere? 

I think my friend is seeking boy cats but I will check with her.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi there, have they all been rehomed? Please could you PM me if there are any still looking, thank you!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Hi all, I'll PM you details a bit later this morning when I'm on my computer. Thanks.


----------

